# Acer E1-571 not on windows10-eligible-models



## mrcook (Oct 15, 2008)

Acer Aspire E1-571 W8.1
Time to consider W 10 upgrade, however Acer does not list my model in windows10-eligible-models. 
Windows 10 Upgrade

Acer support is unable / unwilling to be more specific in its advice despite requests for clarity, however that is a different matter. 
On line searches on others upgrading E1-571 reveal issues with network, touchpad and other devices. The thing is that there are a load of variety of hardware configurations of this model number since its initial release. 
MS recommend me to upgrade and their W 10 compatibility detects no issues.
Below is the hardware list, can you see anything that may be an issue for the upgrade? :

Belarc Advisor Hardware list:
file:///C:/Program%20Files%20%28x86%29/Belarc/BelarcAdvisor/System/tmp/%28ACER%29.html
So, can you advise me on my next move?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> MS recommend me to upgrade and their W 10 compatibility detects no issues


 If your computer runs Windows 8.1 then it will pretty much update to Windows 10 easily.
Here is a check list and your can also run the Windows 8.1 compatibility assistant if you like, which you don't need to do: Is Your Computer Compatible with Windows 10 & Can You Upgrade?


----------



## mrcook (Oct 15, 2008)

As Acer support say:
Acer will not be able to provide driver support for this unit. 
it's possible that you may run into trouble with specific components of your PC not working well, or at all, with Windows 10. 
I understand W 8.1 should upgrade ok, but can I anticipate potential issues with customised Acer OEM drivers ?


----------



## mrcook (Oct 15, 2008)

mrcook said:


> As Acer support say:
> Acer will not be able to provide driver support for this unit.
> it's possible that you may run into trouble with specific components of your PC not working well, or at all, with Windows 10.
> I understand W 8.1 should upgrade ok, but can I anticipate potential issues with customised Acer OEM drivers ?


Below is a Moderators experience with upgrading an Acer laptop to illustrate my concern:

I reinstalled it on the Acer a few days ago, and had to remove it for a second time within 24 hours, as the updated version had even more issues than the original release.

BSOD issues, which are almost certainly driver related, and there's no easy way to find out which driver it is that's causing the problem

Microsoft Bluetooth mouse is not working, it has to be re connected after each boot, and even then, it won't always connect correctly. If you go to the web page for the device, the link given is for Win 8.1, which is not a lot of help for W10, and if you download the latest driver to reinstall it that fails with an error message that it's older than the driver that's in use.

The Broadcomm WiFi is unstable, and loses the connection on a regular basis, almost certainly driver related, as it's completely stable on the previous version.

The support team at Microsoft had no ideas on why, or how to resolve the problems, other than to revert to the earlier release again.

So thoughts welcome


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Can I ask you this and I am not being negative on Windows 10 intentionally but considering laptop life to generally be about 3 years is there some compelling reason you have to upgrade to Windows 10 because Windows 8.1 is currently carrying an end of support date from Microsoft to be January 2023?


----------



## mrcook (Oct 15, 2008)

Rich-M said:


> Can I ask you this and I am not being negative on Windows 10 intentionally but considering laptop life to generally be about 3 years is there some compelling reason you have to upgrade to Windows 10 because Windows 8.1 is currently carrying an end of support date from Microsoft to be January 2023?


No, I dont have a compelling reason to upgrade, just probing a valid option and a desire to learn.


----------

